# 7

## admin

1        . 
       .         ,      .     20 ,  , , . ,  ,   ,  ,     (  ),  ,     . . ,      ,  , -  ,    ,  ³, 䳿,     ,    ǳ, 16.   :  ,  ,  ,    ,    .        150    300-,     .             . ѳ     .    ᒺ,     .

----------


## admin

³, 䳿,

----------

,     ))

----------


## Lera

-  .           ,      -  . 
 ... -    ,    11          ,  ....

----------


## Def

> ... -    ,    11

    ,   7-  .
   ,       ,     ... 
[COLOR="Red"]  

> . 
>  ,            15    ,        ,   .   90-      .   2004 .   :      . 
>                   .        ...   !     .                 . 
>         ,   ,  ,  ,  ,  ...   ,      ,           !   (   )  . 
>         ,         ,       .        ,        . 
>    ...      11  !   ,      ,  ,     ... ,   1,5 . .,  ,    ,  50. .     ,    ?!

  
[COLOR="Red"].  

> 1999 ,   2005.   . ,      44.07 ,  -             37.5 .        . 
>    .    ,  ,   1787 ,          .

----------


## Lera

> ,   7-  .
>    ,       ,     ...

       11,     .

----------


## Def

!     "" !

----------


## Lera

,   ""...

----------

